
Show HN: Graph search for Twitter - joeteplow
https://www.socialrank.com/
======
beastfromeast
Hey- I'm one of the co-founders of SocialRank.com.

We built graph search for Twitter --> allowing you to search your followers by
location, interests, verification, bio keywords and more. It is really
powerful.

It is great for brands looking for people but also really good for recruiting
(search "engineer" or "developer" in bio keyword) and business travel (filter
by a city when traveling there to see followers ) if you have a decent
existing follower-base.

We will be rolling out more networks and more filters in the near future. But,
I'd love the HN-community feedback!

You can also email me at Alex@SocialRank.com.

------
minimaxir
Calling this a "true graph search" is misleading. This product seems to only
be a one-user-to-many-followers match, as opposed to one-user-to-many-
followers-to-very-many-users.

(also, please don't have sockpuppet accounts comment on this submission)

~~~
beastfromeast
Hey Max - if you request Market Intel you can do what you say.

Also- "sockpuppet"accounts are not me. The seq23 account is a friend that
actually likes the product. Just told her I submitted it to HN and she did
that on her own. She is a real person that runs partnerships at
@BlackGirlsCode (her Twitter handle matches her HN handle-
[https://twitter.com/seq23](https://twitter.com/seq23))

------
emhart
Dig it. The "Export to twitter list" functionality in particular. Being able
to not only sift through everything, but curate for the future is exactly what
I want. Good stuff.

~~~
beastfromeast
Woot. Thanks. Yea- we see a lot of people use us to "find people" on Twitter
and then export to CSV or Twitter List or save the search to SocialRank so
they can pull it up anytime.

Thanks!

------
andrewbackerman
It's fairly recently that my Twitter following has grown to the point of being
too unwieldy to manage on my own but so far, SocialRank has helped a lot.

~~~
beastfromeast
Thanks man. Any specific ways you've used it?

------
EGreg
I like it! Something like this didn't exist already?

~~~
beastfromeast
Thanks! Not really. I mean you can sort of do some of this stuff with
expensive tools like Sprinklr or Sysmos - but my co-founder and I couldn't
find a really simple, log in right away and sort + filter your followers.

For us, we see a bigger idea around helping brands and people manage their
followers from all social media networks in one central location. Sort of like
a Hootsuite for Followers (Hootsuite is a central/location dashboard helping
you post to multiple networks, whereas we are the central location to help you
pull in your followers from multiple locations).

There are a ton of tools out there to help you figure out what time of day to
tweet and what content to push out. Then there are apps that help you do one
or two things but we haven't found this out there. Even if Twitter builds it
themselves, it will just make it easier for us to do a lot of this (we had to
build a lot of it from scratch)and add more networks (Instagram is next).

Thanks for commenting!

------
seq23
I think this is one of the most brilliant products I've seen in a long time.

~~~
beastfromeast
thankssss

------
jruffer
Nice

